# Exeter @ The West Country Motorhome & Caravan Show, Westpoi



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The West Country Motorhome & Caravan Show, Westpoint Arena, Exeter in Exeter, Devon starting 14/03/2014

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=401

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

clive1821 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Anyone wanting to join me at Exeter?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Is any one going to join Clive at Exeter ? if not we will have to cancel our space booked there, so come on just a few of you please get adding your selves to the rally list and booking with Appletree.

If you don't use it you loose it  



Jacquie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Anyone wanting to join me at Exeter?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorry not me!!

Last time I went to the Exeter show it was Cr*p :roll: :roll: 

I suspect a lot of others feel the same and thats why there is little enthusiasm for the rally.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thank you MrPlod :roll: 

Appletree have been taken over by another guy so hopefully
things will be much improved now.

Its not a big show compared to some of the other shows but if folks don't go to it then it's not going to get any bigger is it?

There will be free entertainment at this one and I think parking will probably be on hard standing



Jacquie


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Oops - posted a separate question about this before I found the thread. 

Thinking of attending but can't find any info about cost etc and the closing date for booking is 7th March.

Anybody got any further information?

Thanks in advance.

Catz


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Catz


Price is £35 for the weekend phne to book.


Clive was marshaling there but as there is no one going he may not be there.


Jacquie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

It is very unfortunate that I have no option to cancel this nice little rally because off lack of interest..... never mind I'll try next year...


----------

